# Moneymajix's Blog



## moneymajix (22 September 2007)

*MAJIX STOXS!*


*THX*

Recently bought THX in low 30s.

Gone up 25% in the last 4 trading days.

Closed at 41c on Friday. Up over 9% for the day.

Recent ann. re U prospects gave this stock a boost. 

A shareholder of UMC, whose sp. increased around 8%yesterday. 

Technically a buy?  What do you think?

The 52-week range
75c - 28c  


*PYM*


Another recent acquistion in the 30s.

Oppies are up over 20% in the last 2 trading days.


*
HDN*

Bought prior to rights issue and in the rights issue. Why not?  Got free oppies.

Oppies up 100% in the last 6 trading days.

No news. Is there some to come?

From a chartist's perspective:

There is a resistance level at 29-30 cents. 
If breaks 30 cents and holds well, it has potential to take off.


*EMR*

Av. buy sub 20c.

Expectation that TD is reached this weekend. Await results next week.

Nuff said.


----------



## moneymajix (22 September 2007)

*Other sites of interest to me are:*


What' Up on Planet Earth?

http://www.whatsuponplanetearth.com/index.htm

I have recently learned of this site and like the energy alerts. Not for everyone.

:


----------



## moneymajix (22 September 2007)

*This is what you are*

Love this song from Italian, Mario Biondi.
Mario has an unusual voice. 

:luigi:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=134280987



Also, like *Crazy* by Gnarls Barkley 

http://www.myspace.com/gnarlsbarkley


----------



## moneymajix (23 September 2007)

One for the watchlist.


MEO Australia Limited (MEO)
$1.18c


----------



## moneymajix (24 September 2007)

*Majix Moves*


HDN - up over 7% to 29.5c
Still few sellers.

EXM - up over 10% to 3.2c


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

*Lucky LAT*
:star:


Recently bought LATIN GOLD (LAT)

I am following the directors.

5.5c



*PEL*

Recently also purchased PELICAN RESOURCES(PEL).

Hope it flys!  

30c


:bandit:


UMC has been moving north of late. Rubbing off on THX sp.


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

NOW

MEO - Volume  5,206,663

$1.18c (up 5c)


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

Recently sold some HDN to take profits and free-up cash.

Maybe a longer-term hold for the remaining HDN shares.


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

CFE

Holder for some time.

Volume up. Price up.

58.5c (up 8.333%)

End of month we should find out if Asian interest will be paying up for 70% of CFE.


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

*$MY DAY$*


*CFE *
Performed well today. Technically a breakout?
61c (up 13%)

*THX*
Sold 
Made 20+% in short space of time. Just a trade.
Seems to have a lot of potential. 

*MEO*
Watchlist suggestion on the w/e. Up on large vol.

*LAT*
Closed at 5.8c. Nice.

*EMR*
Valentine a duster.




Relief to know about Valentine, in a way.
Looks like ppl knew what was up yesterday as sp. took a big hit.

Stock Bay next.
:321:



*TKG*

Keeping an eye on it.


----------



## moneymajix (26 September 2007)

:chainsaw:

*MOVES*

*HDN* oppies on the move again. Up 15+%

*EXM* hit 3.4. Now 3.3c.

*EMR.* Who would have thought. 20c. Now 18.5c.

*LAT* @ 6.1c. Hit 6.3c.



*CFE* - payment now due 2 Oct! 60c.

:enforcer:


----------



## moneymajix (26 September 2007)

*Eventful sort of day.*


*KIK* (up over 16%)
Sold just because I am on a selling spree!

*LAT*
Sold. In yesterday. Out today. Quickie. 
May be worth watching.

*CFE*
64.5c
Holding above 60c.
Can only assume more gains prior to 2 October.

*TKG*
Up over 18%. 


*CRJOA*
Bought a few. Nearology!


----------



## moneymajix (29 September 2007)

:bite: *Majix Numbers*


_Recent goings on_...

*CFE* - Sold in mid-60s.
Bought in the 30s.
People selling on Friday arvo. prior ann. on Tuesday.

*CRJOA *- Sold. Small, quickie.

*HNR *- In and out yesterday. Went up 
20+% yesterday. Been a lot volume last couple of days.

*EMR* - Sold. Made couple hundred bucks.
Could have made quite a bit of $ here, if sold in the 30s or even, 20s. 

*AYR* -  Recent purchase. Gold in Laos. Neorology. Another Oxiana?


Interesting -

*HDN -*  Substantial share holder notice yesterday.


Looking at a couple of others for purchase. More research this weekend.


----------



## moneymajix (29 September 2007)

*Cooking with Gas*

*Gas prices set to soar as supply falls*


:evilburn:


http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,22490383-5001024,00.html


----------



## moneymajix (29 September 2007)

Keep an eye on this one...


October Drilling Program

*EXM*

I am a holder.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/EXM/1849/32111


:brille:


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2007)

It's going to be quite some time for this to come about though, so expect some ups and down in the sp. I think in the build up to drilling and the ann will be positive, then a lull before the final weeks before drill results, and then the sp will go one way or the other depending on grades. If they get 100g/t + then we should be sitting pretty.


----------



## moneymajix (30 September 2007)

Kennas

_Our man in Peru._


Thanks for your comments.

Might be worth considering buying more if dips.

I am looking at another gold play which looks rather good.

BBL.


----------



## moneymajix (1 October 2007)

*My Picks for October*


*ATV*

Nova Scottian Gold
See ann. 14 Sept
15.5c


*CQT*

Recent large director buy.
69c


----------



## moneymajix (1 October 2007)

:badass:


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 October 2007)

Why not?


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2007)

MM, posting a chart is very easy. When you get the hang of it you will wonder why it took you so long to get started. It literally takes 10 minutes to learn how to do it and will enable you to illustrate your points and/or analysis much more effectively.

Step by step instructions here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530

Test thread for practicing here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2522


----------



## moneymajix (2 October 2007)

THE Aussie dollar smashed through US89c to an 18-year high, as growing fears of a recession in the US pushed the greenback close to record lows against most major foreign currencies.



Worries about the possibility of a recession in the US sparked a further surge in demand for gold and silver. Gold for immediate delivery rose to $US745 an ounce, close to its 27-year high.


http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22515517-664,00.html


----------



## moneymajix (2 October 2007)

:bowser:



Nice ann. today.

Bought a few.

http://www.sundanceenergy.com.au/index.html




http://au.biz.yahoo.com/070918/30/1eiy9.html


----------



## moneymajix (4 October 2007)

Awesome, imo.


Clip


Live



Kylie's version


:venus:


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

See chat with MD yesterday on the ALK thread.

Seems this company is undervalued. 

Currently 36c (up nearly 25% yesterday).

Based on its projects maybe worth more like 
80c to $1. 

Company has gold and rare earths.

US research company did a write up recently which has probably gotten US investors on board yesterday.

This reminds me a bit of LYC in the 30s. US tipsheet gave it the nod and it progressed nicely from that point.

Also, Gandel is a director.

One to keep an eye on, imo.


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

I think I have failed to meet the following criterion ...

1. Excellent knowledge of spelling 

2. Understanding of English grammar 

3. Demonstrated skills in punctuation

4. Expert knowledge of charting including knowing the difference between potential breakouts and breakouts


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 October 2007)

Well, we do like to be able to read and look at things. It is not like we are asking posters to use Chinese or Hindi.


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

If you are Chinese or Hindi and English is your second language you might feel intimidated in posting. (I do note, some people from a non-English speaking backround do have excellent English skills).

Your numeric skills could be tremendous though, and making heaps of dosh!

Making money (ethically) is the prime objective, isn't it?


Then there are those with reading and writing difficulties.


I see the advantages of the certain standards.
It may also limit people posting. 
Maybe that is the intention. 

Less is more.
Less but better.



:iamwithst


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 October 2007)

No we live in a world where one language is the langage of operation, function. In this case it is English.


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

Some people that don't write great English (even native speakers!) and yet are very capable. Too bad if we miss out on their pearls of wisdom.

If I understand the meaning of what is being said, then I am happy, especially if the poster is sincere.

I have come accross some posts that read very well. But somehow, felt baffled by "bull****". 

This is a forum for money making and some social interaction.

Nothing wrong with having good English. I can appreciate that.

If stops people posting, might be a loss.

I guess it is not my business as it is not my forum.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 October 2007)

Feel free to post without ramping or unreadable English. Please feel free to continue. If you have any questions feel free to ask anyone on here.


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

A balance of 

more the merrier 

&

the less the better.


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

*WGP* 
Went balistic!


*HDN*

Moving along and closed at 34c 

(high 36c)

Lot of volume too.

Looks like tomorrow is going to be good, too.
See a chart.

I can ramp here?  
I think it is headed for the 
40s.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 October 2007)

Moneymajix,

Hi from Fjij!

It's really not that hard mate. Just compose your posts carefully and proofread them before submitting them. You don't need to be a Rhodes scholar to post here, just take a little bit of care. What you say is only 50% of the equation. How you say it is the other half.


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

Dear Joe

Have a nice time in FIJI ? (could be renamed FIJIX)!


:drink:


The $Majix

_Focusing on what is important_.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 October 2007)

I was only in transit in Fiji. 

Now I'm sitting in a Starbucks in Los Angeles.


----------



## moneymajix (13 October 2007)

Are you in LA for long?



You have probably been down Venice Beach pumping iron.

:boy:


I like Santa Monica and Rodeo Drive.

:car:


Catalina Island not bad for a day trip.

irate:


Getty Museum is huge and worthwhile.



I have not been to LACMA but my friend really enjoyed it.


:bekloppt:



PS: Are you opening a branch in the US?


----------



## Joe Blow (14 October 2007)

I am here until Thursday, then I am of to visit Kennas in Peru!

I was down at Santa Monica yesterday. Weather was great. Ate some Mexican food for lunch.

I really need to be writing about all this in my blog!

Bad Joe!


----------



## moneymajix (14 October 2007)

Joe

That sounds great.

Interesting to read more on your blog - 
Administrative Thoughts.

Maybe you need a separate travel blog?

First time I went to LA I did a tour of the homes of the movie stars. It was fun. 

Joe and Kennas missing in action in Peru. Hmmm...

I might be able to get away with all sorts.


:2evil:


----------



## moneymajix (17 October 2007)

ALK is currently 33c.

Some results due any time, before end October.

Guess is any good news and we could see 40s again. Recently hit low 40s.


----------



## moneymajix (19 October 2007)

Management not happy with the current sp 
($1.13) due to substantial shareholder selling (see today's ann.).

I have bought.


From the announcement:

... the Company is embarking on activities that could confirm commercial gas
reserves in NT/P68 and lead to the initiation of the development of the proposed LNG and
methanol production projects.
The Company remains optimistic about its drilling activities and the subsequent development
of its significant gas processing projects. The Heron-2 well was spudded on October 12,
2007.


----------



## moneymajix (21 October 2007)

*What's happening now?*

LAT - 7.1c. 
Has continued on its rise.

*TKG* - huge volume on Friday.
Close at 1.6c. Friday high, 1.7c.

*THX*
Ran up to around 60c (probably due to UMC sp increase)
Now 52c


----------



## moneymajix (25 October 2007)

ATV - nice ann. today

High of 19c.
Close at 18c, up 5.882%


----------



## moneymajix (25 October 2007)

CQT

Sold yesterday in high 70s.

Hit 80c.

Had a nice run from low 60s to 80c yesterday morning.


----------



## moneymajix (25 October 2007)

Dropped .... 54c


----------



## moneymajix (2 November 2007)

ATV - 20c NOW

Company looking at a plant in Nova Scottia.
Looks like all systems go.


----------



## moneymajix (9 November 2007)

*CQT *
Significant volume today. Closing price 84.5c. 
Up 8.33% today.

*ATV*
Doing nicely.
Been as high at 23.5c this week. Close today at 22c.


----------



## moneymajix (16 November 2007)

*PYM Update *


Been some good anns. since I mentioned this including a recent one about commercial quantities of oil.

Sp - 38c - not doing much.

They are undertaking more drilling.

Patience should be rewarded.


----------



## moneymajix (16 November 2007)

*Update*

*MEO* - $1.135.
Been higher and lower since last mentioned.

Important drill results next week.


*PELICAN (PEL)*
Someone on another forum said shares with animal names aren't generally lucky.

This one gone from 30c to 18.5c.

Maybe animals make "dog" stocks.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 November 2007)

Ive got LAT on a watchlist....

shoulda been paying more attention.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 November 2007)

This 1 i dont have on a watchlist

ill have a look at EXM...


----------



## So_Cynical (18 November 2007)

i like a good chart.


----------



## moneymajix (18 November 2007)

*EXM*

Was a flurry of interest last week and moved from 3.1c to 4.1c.

Now 3.5c.


Kennas (who is a holder) reckons needs to move past 4.2c convincingly before he will buy more.


----------



## moneymajix (21 November 2007)

*WGP * - 18c

*PDM *- 17.5c, up 16.67%

*MEO * - results due tomorrow. $.125. 
Up over 10%.
(hit $1.32c ealier)



Ann. today re *PYM*
Drilling of Second Well in Raven Project begins

38c (up 1c).


----------



## moneymajix (21 November 2007)

REY - 14.5c (up 38%). WGP - 20c (up over 50%)


----------



## moneymajix (21 November 2007)

ATV ann. More Gold. 20c
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071121/pdf/315z0kp6fml58c.pdf


----------



## moneymajix (27 November 2007)

When you distill it down - that is it, all there is.

I think!


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2007)

And hate.

:batman:

Can you have love without anger? You know that Yin Yang thingy?

I'm not sure if 'love' is the basis for being. It makes 'being' a happy experience, but I think there may be something underlying love?


----------



## moneymajix (27 November 2007)

I know about the ying and yang thingy.

Maybe on a certain level ying and yang applies. Love v. fear, black v. white.

Maybe on another level, we can transcend that to where "all there is, is love".

Not a clinging love. An allowing love.

Loving REALITY or Loving WHAT IS - whatever it is.

That seems simple and nice and maybe ultimately easy.


Something underlying love?

Can't think of anything!


----------



## moneymajix (3 December 2007)

The Pelican (*PEL*) is moving. Up 17.5% to 23.5c.
Looking a bit healthier. Not too many sellers.


:dance:


_Added:_

25c almost gone. UP 25%


----------



## moneymajix (3 December 2007)

PYM sp firming of late. 40c.

News to come?


----------



## moneymajix (6 December 2007)

MEO up 20% to $1.20 after ann. today

Waiting for more gas news.

Went sub-$1 yesterday!


----------



## moneymajix (7 December 2007)

*PYM* up 10+% 
42c and not many sellers... heres hoping...

*MEO *- 1.30, 8+% (high $1.32) on top of yesterday's 20% gain. 


*ATV *at 17c is a bargain. I expect the 30s in the near future. Environmental approvals for a mine expected to be completed in January.
Gold in Canada - under the radar!


----------



## moneymajix (12 December 2007)

MEO came out of Trading Halt today.
Reached a high of $1.43, up from previous close of $1.29.

I took some profits today.

Currently $1.375c.


----------



## moneymajix (12 December 2007)

*PYM*

44.5c, up 7.229%

See ann. late today.

Not much for sale atm.


:bananasmi


----------



## moneymajix (13 December 2007)

PYM  up another 18% today, 52.5c

That is 25+% since the ann. late yesterday....

With more news to come....


----------



## moneymajix (17 December 2007)

More good news - gas from PYM
Hit 56.5c and fell back to 52c

I am still holding for more to come ....

*Raven Well Hits Primary Gas Targets*

The second well (Grable 15#1) in the Raven exploration project has reached planned total depth of
11,000 feet and as a result of the log analysis, the decision has been made to set production casing. As
forecasted, the two primary objective zones the “C” sand and the “Price” sand were encountered
correlating with strong gas shows from the mud log during the drilling phase.

“This test further reinforces the execution of
our “Long Play” strategy that the Board of
Directors has put in place for the growth of
Pryme along with confirming our robust
collection of exploration projects that we are
working to convert into real value for our
shareholders. We are very happy with the
logging. Getting Raven and Turner Bayou
underway leading up to the Christmas break
should see Pryme add natural gas and
condensate to its existing oil revenues”, said
Justin Pettett, Pryme’s Managing Director.

“The Pryme team remains focused on our goal
of generating earnings and building reserves
towards our target of building a A$300-A$500
million company in 3 to 5 years. We’re
expecting a strong 2008 to build on these
latest results.â

...


----------



## moneymajix (27 December 2007)

PEL 29c, up 29%


----------



## moneymajix (3 January 2008)

*MEO - $1.60c. *

First mentioned at end of Sept at $1.18. Fell to around 90c at stage before recovering to high yesterday of $1.62c.


----------



## moneymajix (4 January 2008)

ATV up 16%, 22c
Decision re gold mine in Canada due by end January.


----------



## moneymajix (7 January 2008)

50c , up over 11%

Nice to see an improvement esp. as the market is down today. Mentioned in AFR as one of the 20 stocks to watch in 2008. I am watching. I would like to see it back in the 
60s.


----------



## moneymajix (7 January 2008)

51.5c, up 15% on a down day.


----------



## moneymajix (9 January 2008)

*E X M *- Up 11+%, back to 4c.

Lot of volume today. Has been in the high 4s in the past. Gold price up and awaiting news! 

Holding.


----------



## moneymajix (23 January 2008)

From 7 Feb.

*Rat Mythology*

The Chinese mythology of the Rat is a great tool for finding insight into the year ahead. The Rat lives underground and burrows, and thus he is the master of the underworld. He is a symbol of wealth and prosperity, and is generous to those whom he enjoys. He is brother to the serpent and the mole – and he comes from the time of the night. Interestingly, in India, the Rat is the servant of Ganesha, the spiritual guide for mankind and the Hindu god of great strength for overcoming obstacles, fear and worry. The Rat bears and assists Ganesha. In other cultures, he appears as the image of the plague: our history is full of images of rats as something mankind feared. As an animal, the rat is one of the most intelligent, rated alongside the dolphin and the whale as a creature of high native intelligence.

The Rat is charming, imaginative, very clever and opportunistic in money. His best role is as a confidential agent to you. He loves things off the beaten track. Hates alarm clocks, agendas and family photos and enjoys voyages, especially to places no-one has been yet. His favourite haunts are catacombs, caves and underground passages. He's skilled at sales, financial and legal matters, writing, political work, doctoring, pathology, detective work, spying and criminology.

He was the first of all animals to answer the call from the Buddha to take care of the years in the Chinese calendar. In our culture, the rat does not have a great reputation and indeed is detested and reviled as a creature of the plague and of disease - harbingers of ruin, as they were regarded in the middle ages. He is solitary, individualistic and self-willed. He's alert and watchful and it's very difficult to influence the Rat. He's intelligent. You cannot trick him.



*Economic Moves This Year*

2008 is a Yang Earth year, with the Water element underneath. The dominating element is therefore Water. So it's going to be a time of cooling down after the active economic years of 2006 and 2007. Fire is the symbol of financial markets and strong Fire stimulates optimism and speculation. There is no Fire this year and without Fire the market turns conservative.

The strong Water element encourages some movement for the Earth industries which are property, insurance, mining, hotels, engineering, health and the chemical industry. With strong Water showing up, the property market can be active, but only in Earth-ruled countries. Investors this year will, however, be more cautious and more practical; there will be a cooling down, with more stability in stock markets.

With little or no Fire, the Fire industries – finance, the stock market, energy, electricity, entertainment, and airline businesses – will definitely not advance this year. Home and property values will have some support, but with Water underneath, it may be that natural water disasters strongly influence the property market. _The solution would be not to buy or invest near seafronts, rivers, large water bodies, or on flood-prone land. _

From
http://www.astrologycom.com/earthrat1.html

______________________________________

_PS: Interesting all the flooding in QLD and other parts of Australia in recent times._


:bounce:


*Global Trends*

http://www.afsc.org.au/Year of the Dog.php


----------



## moneymajix (15 February 2008)

32c



Up 19%.

Seems to do even better on down days!

Nice come back.

Tight.


----------



## moneymajix (17 March 2008)

Gold hit $US1,030 record earlier.

Hit $US1000 just the other day.

October - $US745.


----------



## vishalt (18 March 2008)

It has jumped too much, if you're going to punt it on it do a very minimal amount. 

Remember in 1980's gold crashed from $600 to $300 in 2 years, and stagnated around that level for TWO DECADES.


----------



## moneymajix (19 March 2008)

We'll see if it is a short-term correction or not.

Gold juniors have not benefited from the increased gold price, unfortunately.


----------



## overule (21 March 2008)

Gold are priced two or three times higher than their production cost. Just be aware of that!!!


----------



## moneymajix (24 March 2008)

Buy with both hands
Bob Moriarty
Archives
Mar 24, 2008


http://www.321gold.com/editorials/moriarty/moriarty032408.html




> I spent ten days trying to warn people of an upcoming violent correction. It wasn't popular because it was so contrary to what people think. That's how and why I made it. When you can't buy a silver bar because the demand is so high, you are at a top. When do you expect to run out of silver bars? At a bottom?
> 
> We have had our violent correction. The number of gold contracts and silver contracts were at record highs. Before this correction ends, I expect to see those numbers cut, perhaps in half. Most of the damage has been done to gold and silver but another month or so of correction would be about right.
> 
> ...


----------



## ishakeel (23 April 2012)

Some activity after a huge drop


----------

